# Subs around Putnam CT



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I may need a sub or two around Putnam CT post here and I will get back to you.
Thank you,


----------



## graycenphil (Mar 4, 2006)

I might be able to help out (if it ever snows).


----------

